# Just passed the NREMT



## hpark11 (Jun 9, 2009)

Got it on my 2nd try, but I'm happy


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jun 9, 2009)

hpark11 said:


> Got it on my 2nd try, but I'm happy


 
...and well you should be; congratulations!!


----------



## hpark11 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks! school's out in 1 week, and I can finally apply to departments


----------



## compora19 (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats, what did you do to prepare


----------



## hpark11 (Jun 10, 2009)

compora19 said:


> Congrats, what did you do to prepare



Thanks. I read over a lot of the Patient Assessment parts. And I bought the book SUCCESS FOR THE EMT study guide book and did that as well.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jun 10, 2009)

*re*

Congrats on your passing of the exam!  And good luck with your department hunting!


----------



## hpark11 (Jun 10, 2009)

Corky said:


> Congrats on your passing of the exam!  And good luck with your department hunting!



Thanks, are you from so cal?


----------



## EMS25 (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats man

Damn it!!  Everone on this board is taking or passing the NREMT, when my school is still doing the paper work.  I wanted to take the damn test when I passed (May 17) but I have to wait on them.


----------



## compora19 (Jun 10, 2009)

it took my school like a week or week and a half


----------



## EMTJDUB (Jun 10, 2009)

hpark11 said:


> Got it on my 2nd try, but I'm happy



1st try, 2nd try, it doesn't matter! All that matters is that you passed!


----------



## tatersalad (Jun 11, 2009)

Congrats! just passed mine a few weeks ago, state card should be here in a day or two.


----------



## TL80 (Jun 12, 2009)

PASSSSSED NREMT-B First Time!!! wohoooo!!!


----------

